# Unspan two hard drives



## Rodent123 (Feb 18, 2017)

I would like to UNspan two hard drives. 

Physically I have 2 x 4TB drives. 

I spanned them into a single drive of 3.6TB reported size about a year ago. 

I would now like to unspan the drives. I'm determined to do this so please don't tell me not to. I have wiped the data on the drives as I don't care about it. I have been googling and googling and no-one, it seems, can tell me how to unspan my drives; unless my Google Fu is bad.

I have tried changing it in MyPC/manage in explorer, disk partitions to dynamic, formatting etc. and I cannot get my OS to recognise the fact that I have 2 drives, let alone 8 TB of physical data space on 2 drives.

I have a copy of EaseUS partition manager also but that only controls partitions, you need to have your span configuration sorted before you can play with partitions it seems.

Any help would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

delete all partitions on the drive
convert to simple from dynamic
if necessary use diskpart cmd rather than disk management

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766465(v=ws.10).aspx

if you do use diskpart BE CAREFUL you select the right disk on select disk ?
there is no warning - wrong disk and you will wipe it.
clean cmd will delete all partitions
after clean
convert from dynamic to basic


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you saved the data, re-partition and format the drives.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> If you saved the data


He did not and he does not care about it

Data on drives


> I have wiped the data on the drives as* I don't care about it*


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

This is an easy problem to solve. Format one of the drives and reinstall Windows.


----------



## Rodent123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Why would I reinstall windows when windows is not on any of the spanned drives? What a waste of time that would be!

I tried the diskpart thing and did some messing around and now I have a single online simple volume of 3.7TB and the second hard drive is not visible to my device manager. Very odd. Also, somehow it thinks I have an SSD drive that I do not have (I have 3, 2 x 1TB 840 EVOs and 1x 1TB 850) - it thinks I have a 3rd 840 1TB EVO - that would be nice as they are £300 but I don't have it!

So, in summary, I'd like to get my second 4TB physical drive recognised and format it. Diskpart and Disk Manager in windows can't see it either.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you rebooted since you used diskpart and which cmds did you issue please

Also - can you be more specific please than messing around - that is not being sarcastic in any manner but I need to know what you did please

go back diskpart
issue the cmd

rescan
when it reports it has then try
list disk


----------

